# All Slavic languages: Pochodzaj, Pochodzay, Pochoday, Pochodziej



## nbv

Hi, I'm trying to trace some old family connections and wondered if anybody could help me translate the surname 'Pochodzaj' (possibly also known as Pochodzay, Pochoday or Pochodziej) into the Cyrillic alphabet.

My grandfather was born in a village on the border of Poland and when the borders changed, the village became part of the Ukraine.. any help would be greatly appreciated as my own attempts have yielded no results!

Many thanks,

NBV


----------



## texpert

Would *Походжай* or *Похожай * be far off the mark?


----------



## Duya

Похожай seems relatively common: http://www.google.com/search?q="Похожай"

...um, and so does Походжай : http://www.google.com/search?q="Походжай"


----------



## nbv

Thank you both so much for your help!

Hvala lepa!
Dêkuji!


----------



## Mišo

*Похоsаї* - that's my abstract tentative.


----------



## leo53

nbv said:


> Hi, I'm trying to trace some old family connections and wondered if anybody could help me translate the surname 'Pochodzaj' (possibly also known as Pochodzay, Pochoday or Pochodziej) into the Cyrillic alphabet.
> 
> My grandfather was born in a village on the border of Poland and when the borders changed, the village became part of the Ukraine.. any help would be greatly appreciated as my own attempts have yielded no results!
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> NBV[/QUOTE
> hi,my father Czeslaw Pochodziejwas born in a village on the border of Poland and when the borders changed, the village became part of the Ukraine (Sarny-1921-1991)
> salutation ,Leszek


----------



## Beckabobaroo

A Pochodaj on Facebook signs her surname as Походай.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

nbv said:


> Hi, I'm trying to trace some old family connections and wondered if anybody could help me translate the surname 'Pochodzaj' (possibly also known as Pochodzay, Pochoday or Pochodziej) into the Cyrillic alphabet.
> 
> My grandfather was born in a village on the border of Poland and when the borders changed, the village became part of the Ukraine.. any help would be greatly appreciated as my own attempts have yielded no results!
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> NBV


Google search for "*Походай*": about 8000 results.
Google search for "*Похожай*": about 18400 results.
Google search for "*Походжай*": about 70500 results.


----------



## Selyd

Correct, without an error there is the Ukrainian form "Походжай". Two other is an inexact transmission, but fixed in documents.


----------



## Ukigirl

Hi NBV, my father is from that village Pochodaj, in Ukrainian «Походай»
The transliteration that some offered from Polish to Ukrainian «Пожодзай» or any other variation  is not correct in the Ukrainian language. 

I also believe that village was originally in Ukraine, but was later reassigned to Poland. 

Would be curious to learn more myself.


----------

